# Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

Funktioniert zumindest wohl in Norwegen:
*Da staunt der Angler Sex-Spielzeug in Fischmagen entdeckt *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/panorama/sex-spielzeug-in-fischmagen-entdeckt-article1827716.html

Und da auf norwegisch:
http://www.rbnett.no/nyheter/article9495429.ece

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Ein norwegischer Fischer fand beim ausnehmen im Magen eines von ihm gefangenen Dorsches einen Dildo! 

Er wurde neugierig, als er den seltsam verformten Bauch des Dorschs (ca. 6 Kilo) bemerkt hatte. Beim filetierten kamen dann zwei Heringe  raus und der orangefarbene Dildo... 



Wäre vielleicht mal ne Alternative auch für die Ostsee, falls Blei verboten wird...

Müsst ihr eben mal in den Schubladen eurer Frauen gucken, ob da was "fangträchtiges" drin rum liegt......

Und was man(n) so hört (woher solls ich wissen, ich brauchs ja nicht ;-))), solls da ja auch verschiedene "fängige" Farben geben....


----------



## antonio (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

da gabs vor jahren schon mal nen bericht im netz sogar mit bauanleitung für die "vibropilker".

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Such mal raus ;-))


----------



## cafabu (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Moinsen,
is doch eine Logische Weiterentwicklung.
Nach Rasselköder kommen die Vibrationsköder.
Und Noppen wirken bestimmt einen Druck auf die Seitenlinien aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Und die Vielfalt der Formen erst ;-)))


----------



## wusel345 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Auch Fische haben Bedürfnisse :q:q:q


----------



## antonio (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

und die farben


----------



## Phoenix-mk (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Gut das ich in 3 Monaten nach Norwegen fahre....
Schlecht das sich so etwas nicht in meinem Singlehaushalt befindet.
Aber auf das Gesicht der Dildofachangestellten bin ich gespannt wenn ich ihr den "Einsatzort" erkläre :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

ja genau:
"Rosa war auch schon bei Pilkern ne gute Farbe"

"Pilker? Wasn das? Und wie setzen die Mädels den ein??"

oder so...


;-)))


----------



## steffen287 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Haha geil das war sogar ein guter soeinen hab ich meiner Freundin mal geschenkt muss ich sie mal fragen ob ich mir den mal ausleihen kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Haha geil das war sogar ein guter soeinen hab ich meiner Freundin mal geschenkt muss ich sie mal fragen ob ich mir den mal ausleihen kann


Vergiss beim zurückgeben nicht,  die Haken wieder wegzumachen....
;-))))


----------



## labralehn (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Sonst gibts beim nächsten Mal ein Lippenpiercing.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Da geht doch echt Kopfkino, oder???


----------



## steffen287 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Ja beim hochsee angeln erstmal nen dildo ran hängen die gesichter der anderen sind bestimmt zu geil !

Aber warum soll darauf nix beißen die guten vibrieren ja nicht nur sondern winden sich noch wie ein wurm wasserdicht sind die meist auch wäre also versuch wert !

Ich Empfehle Eis.de aks tackle store


----------



## Franz_16 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*



antonio schrieb:


> da gabs vor jahren schon mal nen bericht im netz sogar mit bauanleitung für die "vibropilker".
> 
> antonio



Der Bericht stand seinerzeit auf Dorschfestival.de , die Seite gibts aber offensichtlich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Franky (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Sehr geiler Dorsch übrigens.... :q


----------



## AlexX!! (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Leute.... schaltet mal das kopfkino aus

Das ist schlicht und einfach PLASTIKMÜLL

traurig, aber am naheliegendsten

Grüße
Alex


----------



## lausi97 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Und man braucht noch nicht einmal Lockstoff einsetzen..............:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*



Franky schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Dorsch übrigens.... :q



lol! Post des Tages!

Hab das auch vorhin auf Spon gesehen. Einer bei den Kommentaren meinte, das es sich bei dem "Dildo" nicht um einen Dildo, sindern um einen "Rabbit Vibrator" handelt.

|bigeyes


----------



## steffen287 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

AlexX geh zu mutti dich ausheulen klar ist das Plastikmüll aber darum ging es nicht wirklich ist halt einfach nur skurill das er den gefressen hat !


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Im Jahre 2009 hat mal ein "Versandhandel" die Dildo-Dorschweltmeisterschaft ausgerufen- und viele sind dem ruf gefolgt...



Einerseits lustig- aber ich  finde es ist ein Akt von seelischer Grausamkeit, wenn der Alte sein Mädel daheim zurücklässt und ihr dann auch noch den "Tröster" für die einsamen Abende klaut!!!#d


----------



## mephisto (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*

Und noch skuriler ist ne zollkontrolle,bei dem nen koffer geöffnet wird, in dem sich aufgeriggte dildos mit drillingen befinden und 4 autofahrer dann seltsam am zoll angeschaut werden!
hab solch einen koffer mal transportiert,wie ich im laufe des urlaubs beim angeln dann mitbekam...gottseidank blieb die zollkontrolle aus!gefangen wurde auch....dorsch,lumb und schellfisch....glaube hatte da den damaligen weltmeister in dieser disziplin mit an board!|kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Dorschköder: Dildos............*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und man braucht noch nicht einmal Lockstoff einsetzen..............:q



Warum war mir klar, das nur du so denken kannst?|uhoh:


----------



## Norge Fan (15. April 2014)

*Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*

Die ziehen sich wirklich alles rein 




http://www.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/Panorama/d/4586314/der-kabeljau-mit-dem-verformten-bauch.html


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. April 2014)

*AW: Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283771


----------



## Norge Fan (15. April 2014)

*AW: Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*

Das hab ich übersehen, danke Toxe :m


----------



## Kurbel (15. April 2014)

*AW: Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*

Ich kenne die Story,wie dieses Teil ins Meer gekommen ist.
wollt ihr sie hören?
Egal,hier ist sie.
Der Skipper einer Luxusyacht<
 hat seinem Ärger Luft gemacht
denn seine Freundin,jung und knackig
lag auf dem Bett,und zwar ganz nackig
vom Dildo rosarot und schön
war nur die Hälfte noch zu sehn
ganz wütend meint er nun zu sich
zum Teufel,wozu hat die  mich
nimmt ihr den Nebenbuhler fort 
und schmeißt ihn hochkant über Bord
Ein Rotbarsch,der vor Angst vibriert
hat einen Dorsch nun intressiert
der zog sich, ganz kurz über Grund
den falschen Rotbarsch in den Schlund
Das Ding lag schwer ihm nun im Magen
dann gings ihm selber an den Kragen.
Der Dildo lag auf FischersTisch
und stank wie immer,ganz nach Fisch
jetzt ward die Disskusion entfacht
was er wohl mit dem Teil jetzt macht
Ja das vermag ich nicht zu schreiben
das wird wohl sein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. April 2014)

*AW: Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*

Bewegende Zeilen. Danke!


----------



## Justsu (15. April 2014)

*AW: Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Story,wie dieses Teil ins Meer gekommen ist.
> wollt ihr sie hören?
> Egal,hier ist sie.
> Der Skipper einer Luxusyacht<
> ...


 
Großartig!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Norge Fan (15. April 2014)

*AW: Allesfresser Dorsch ;-)*

Anscheinend ist das in dem anderen Trööt doch ein bissel untergegangen, insofern .............

@ Kurbel
Genau so muss es gewesen sein  !!!!!!!!!


----------

